# Technically...I'm a virgin



## Amarillo Slim (13 March 2006)

Hey guys,

Is there any books or resources that would be good for a beginner regarding technical analysis for share trading?

The only exposure I have to any type of technical trading is through David Bullen's book Fake, My Life as a Rogue Trader. And we all know how that turned out   

Also, why is technical trading so important and how does it tie in with Fundamental analysis etc.

Thanks...AS


----------



## sam76 (13 March 2006)

check out Louise Bedford's Trading Secrets (might be available from ASF bookshop)

It's an excellent introduction to technical analysis.

hint - go to your local library and see what's there. You might be suprised...

Cheers, Sam


----------



## sam76 (13 March 2006)

Amarillo Slim said:
			
		

> Also, why is technical trading so important and how does it tie in with Fundamental analysis etc.
> Thanks...AS




Fundamental analysis tells you which stocks to focus on while technical analysis tells you when to enter the trade.


----------



## Milk Man (13 March 2006)

Adaptive Analysis, by Nick Radge. Especially important are the first 50 odd pages on risk and money management.


----------



## wayneL (13 March 2006)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Adaptive Analysis, by Nick Radge. Especially important are the first 50 odd pages on risk and money management.




I'll second that, more important than all the squiggly lines and pretty colours.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (13 March 2006)

Amarillo Slim said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Is there any books or resources that would be good for a beginner regarding technical analysis for share trading?
> 
> ...




Books is plural so, Are there any books....?

Yes there are. 

Radge, and Tharp


----------



## GreatPig (13 March 2006)

I'd also add Leon Wilson.

GP


----------



## lesm (13 March 2006)

amarillo,

There are some references at the URL below that you may find of interest:

http://www.trading-naked.com/Articles_and_Reprints.htm

Would also support the recommendation on Nick Radge's book mentioned by other posters.

Cheers


----------



## michael_selway (14 March 2006)

sam76 said:
			
		

> Fundamental analysis tells you which stocks to focus on while technical analysis tells you when to enter the trade.




yeah i agree,

generally i think Technical Analysis is a step behind Fundamental Analysis imo

thx

MS


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 March 2006)

Invest in a bear market based on fundamentals..... and that bank account looks a great! :alien2:


----------



## wayneL (14 March 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Invest in a bear market based on fundamentals..... and that bank account looks a great! :alien2:


----------



## bullmarket (14 March 2006)

Hi Amarillo



			
				Amarillo Slim said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Is there any books or resources that would be good for a beginner regarding technical analysis for share trading?
> 
> ...




I am an investor who uses fundamentals to identify potential investments and then I look at their charts to help time buying points.  I have posted an overview of the fundamentals process I go through in other threads.  If interested maybe do a search for 'NPV' on my posts.

Anyway, re reading material there is plenty on the internet and books I have suggested reading are:

"Trading on the Australian Stock Market: A beginner's Guide" by Thornton

"Chart Trading" by Daryl Guppy or any of his books I suppose.

"Trading With A Plan" by Compton & Kendall

Hope this helps 

bullmarket


----------



## Amarillo Slim (14 March 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I'll get Nick Radge's book and get stuck in and go from there.

Thanks a lot Bull Market, I did check out your NPV calculations...Brilliant.

I've always been good with figures, stats etc. so I'm looking forward to getting a lot more into the technical side of things. Thanks again guys.

...AS


----------



## charttv (15 March 2006)

you may find something of use here

www.pollux.biz/charttv


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 March 2006)

Hi Amarillo,

..... there's a mountain of technical education at:


Click here for techie stuff .....  


Be sure to check the detailed technical info,
in the left-hand menu ..... and all for FREE.

happy dayz

  yogi


----------



## mlennox (11 April 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> yeah i agree,
> 
> generally i think Technical Analysis is a step behind Fundamental Analysis imo
> 
> ...




what an absurd comment to make...

fundamental is normally a step behind technical as you'll see a breakout or higher volume before you get the news about what caused it...

my


----------



## michael_selway (11 April 2006)

mlennox said:
			
		

> what an absurd comment to make...
> 
> fundamental is normally a step behind technical as you'll see a breakout or higher volume before you get the news about what caused it...
> 
> my




Nono but u knew the good news was going to come eventually for this stock because it was fundamentally good, thats why u bought it early *BEFORE the breakout even started*

Also technically it may be good to buy a bad fundamental stock because there was is a "breakout", but before u can escape, it plunges (because it wasnt a fundamentally good stock ie more risky being technical rather than fundamental)

More generally, the charts (technical analysis) is a result of the fundamentals affecting the stock

thx

MS


----------



## Bobby (11 April 2006)

Greetings,
 :brille: 
There are not only Fundamental & Technical analysis but a third form.
Those that have found it won"t tell you, but hint! sometimes.

Maybe there is a ASF member who will tell a hint or two ?

Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 April 2006)

Greetings,
 :brille: 

I am sniffing it out now.

Fundamental, technical.....in the rubbish bin.

Lets just say most are delusional. Sorry, I'm not trying to offend, just calling it as I see it. 

Snake


----------



## Bobby (11 April 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> :brille:
> 
> I am sniffing it out now.
> ...



Ha Ha Ah ,  : 
Nice impersonation !

Go Snake  

Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 April 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Ha Ha Ah ,  :
> Nice impersonation !
> 
> Go Snake
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## Bobby (11 April 2006)

Hey Snake your box is full of inmail mate.You do need to clear some .
Bobby,.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 April 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hey Snake your box is full of inmail mate.You do need to clear some .
> Bobby,.




I've done it.


----------



## wayneL (11 April 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> :brille:
> 
> I am sniffing it out now.
> ...




Delusional? Well rampant bull markets will certainly create, and feed delusions! But surely there is there a better mousetrap... and my curiousity is certainly piqued!!

Is the hint in the above? 

Cheers


----------



## tech/a (11 April 2006)

Snake I agree.


We may attack it from different perspectives but wouldnt be suprised if on the same page if not the same book.

Analysis doesnt make the $$s.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 April 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Delusional? Well rampant bull markets will certainly create, and feed delusions! But surely there is there a better mousetrap... and my curiousity is certainly piqued!!
> 
> Is the hint in the above?
> 
> Cheers




Wayne,

Yes, delusional in the the fact people believe what they analyse due to their biases. 
No there wasn't a hint in my post before. 

Snake


----------

